# Recommendations for self-educating around training w/ power



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

My garmin said my estimated FTP is 400 watts... which, there is no freaking way. I's probably closer to 200. Anyways, once I do the FTP test and figure out the number, what next?

What are some great reads for (not new to cycling/ hr training/racing, but new to power) that want to develop their FTP?

I've tried googling around but I'm not coming up with anything that is really helpful... learning stuff yes, but anxious to get into the meat/potatoes.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You want TWO books, both by Joe Friel.

The Cyclist's Training Bible, and Power Meter Handbook.

If you only want to purchase one book, get The Cyclist's Training Bible as it contains much detailed information on training with a power meter.

Joe Friel is quite the prolific author and his books and knowledge are well respected.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Robot Check


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I've played around with these power estimates and I have come to the conclusion that consistency is most important.

So, an estimate is not good enough to train by. I have a real power meter for that reason.

Get a power meter and use that. They are under $500 now.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a power meter... that is how I got the estimate. it lies.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's not the power meter that is lying. It's the Garmin's firmware that's estimating FTP from power meter data that's wack.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

asgelle said:


> Robot Check


Just finished this one. Definitely a good read. Next up Joe Friel's book...


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Training and Racing with a Powermeter.

https://books.google.com/books/abou...urce=kp_read_button&hl=en#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

jparman said:


> My garmin said my estimated FTP is 400 watts.


What do you mean it estimates?

Go into your settings and put your FTP at something reasonable. My 510 doesn't estimate anything. I go in and manually put in my FTP.


----------



## farnsworth (Apr 16, 2015)

jparman said:


> I have a power meter... that is how I got the estimate. it lies.


Pick up a copy of the book "The Obree Way"
http://www.amazon.com/The-Obree-Way-Graeme/dp/1408196425

The approach can be used with or without a power meter. It may be better then a power meter that lies.

In any case the background is that Obree was an independent rider without a professional team who trained on his own and raced on a home made bicycle that he built in his workshop. He set the world hour record, won the world championship track pursuit race twice in the early 90s. His approach could IMHO be adapted to power but only if the unit was as accurate as the trainer based measuring he describes in the book.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Or you could just, you know, save yourself hours and hours of frustration and head-scratching and (likely) ultimate failure and just buy a power meter for 500 bucks.


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

Or use virtual power on Trainerroad.com with your indoor trainer to measure your FTP. You'll then get a reasonably picture of what your FTP is. I'm now using a power meter but prior to that I was using virtual power and it worked very well. The figures weren't that far off what my power meter reports up to about 280 watts. Over that I found the accuracy wasn't that good.

Check out Trainerroad.com anyway. Training with a matching power profile makes for very productive workouts. Their training plans are also excellent.


----------

